# 270 WSM Factory Load



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I was wondering what you use for a 270 WSM factory load on deer?

Right now I am looking at Federal Premium Vital-Shok with a Barnes TSX.

The plan is to do my own handloads but I won't be able to start reloading for it this year so I was wondering what you all use from the factory.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Quite frankly, I think any factory load for the .270 WSM is more than adequate for deer (and pretty much any handload). I have a Tikka .270 WSM.....had it for a couple of years now. I really don't think the premium loads are necessary for deer size game in this caliber, but if a person feels more confidence using premium loads that's what they should use. The .270 WSM packs a pretty good punch and most factory loads these days are well designed and well made. I personally don't feel it is necessary to spend an extra $10 or so for a box of premium bullets when I'm hunting deer. I'd definitely go with something like the Barnes bullets if I was hunting elk and other larger game.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ballistic Silver tips. I have shot alot of deer with my 270 WSM and have never wanted to reload, because the 135 Grain ST's shoot so good.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree. I don't think you can buy a factory load for the 270WSM that won't freakin' stone cold put them down. I have shot them with the 135 BST and I have shot them with the 150 xp3, either way it's lights out. By the way I absoulutely love that gun. Model 70 coyote with lami stock and stainless barrel for me.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

For big game in North America I can't think of a situation where the TSX wouldn't be the best choice.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Barnes TSX all the way for me. But if the shot placement is right the "non-premium" bullets work just fine.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

It's all about shot placement. Hunters should not be relying on premium bullets to make up for a poor shot. The one thing I have to commend the hunting shows on TV for is that the vast majority of them really emphasize not taking a bad shot. By and large you will see hunters waiting until an animal is standing broadside and not moving before taking a shot and they do not take risky shots at long range. They usually use a steady rest, take their time taking a shot, etc.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

We are all aware that Bullet Placement is one of the most important parts of deer hunting. 
Its just interesting to talk about other aspects of the game as well. AND Its almost always beneficial to talk to people about their experieces with other products. Thats all we are doing.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

By and large, most savvy hunters will try to wait for the perfect shot. In the real world of hunting though, it won't always happen. There are far too many variables. When hunting CRP, for instance, you often shoot at moving game, or have no shot at all. This is where a premium bullet can turn a less than perfect shot into a clean kill. Animals severely quartering away need a lot of penetration to reach the vitals. Accubonds, TSX, Partitions and many others are designed to make the trip through a lot of muscle and bone to reach the heart and lungs. In addition, as a handloader, I am able to assemble a very accurate load with a premium bullet for about the same cost as the run of the mill factory spire point loadings. Stating that you will NEVER need premium bullet performance is ignoring reality. Sight in with the cheap stuff. Buy a box of premium loads and burn a couple to varify zero. Go hunting, knowing that you are well prepared for that once-in-a-lifetime trophy. With the cost of transportation these days, ammo cost should be the least of our worries. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

To each his own. I hunt CRP all the time and have had no reason to take running shots because I happened to be in CRP. I have no problem with taking a running shot if a person has practiced and is proficient at hitting a running deer. Justifying using premium bullets because you take running shots, severely quartering away shots, etc. and you might make a marginal hit is a horse of a different color. I question how many marginally hit deer shot with any caliber are recovered (unless there is snow on the ground). A deer with a leg blown off from a .300 magnum will go just as far as a deer with a leg blown off from a .243. I do a lot of bird hunting and my dogs find many, many deer every year that hunters do not find. I have no idea what they were shot with, of course.....all I know is that I find a lot of them.

Again, like I said earlier........if a person feels more comfortable hunting with premium bullets, that's what they should use. I just don't think they are necessary on deer size game when shooting a .270 WSM.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

stonebroke said:


> Again, like I said earlier........if a person feels more comfortable hunting with premium bullets, that's what they should use. I just don't think they are necessary on deer size game when shooting a .270 WSM.


My logic... it's quite simple. My deer hunting each year is a finite experience. I don't have the time I used to have to spend lots of time in the field like I used to. Most of us sit away and pine for 350 days a year hoping that when those magical 15 days come, that Mr. Recordbook makes an appearance in our scopes. If you think to your own experience each year do you shoot more than a few shells at your deer? Some years, you might possibly shoot a few more caps, but normally you only shoot 1 box.. maybe 2. I think in the last *2* years I've shot one box. In fact I buy a new box each year and seem to be collecting boxes. 

Considering that we spend mega $$$ in gas, time off, food, scouting, etc etc.. I don't want to chance that one magical moment from not ending _*exactly*_ how I want it to....

The moral of the story for me is that I'm not going to let the quality of the round affect an outcome, causing me to regret not spending $10 extra bucks on a lousy box of shells, when I might be losing a lifetime chance at a wallhanger. I'm a detail person, and it seems a silly factor (when adding up the cost of everything else relative to all the other $$$ I drop playing the game), to not spend an extra $10 on quality ammo.

Ryan


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm quite fussy about where I'll insert a bullet into a "meat deer". However when I make the decision to fill my buck tag I just want a bullet that'll get to the vitals, regardless of angle.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Horsager........EXACTLY!

I find stonebroke's reference to "blowing off legs" to be quite insulting. Nobody in this thread has ever stated that a premium bullet can turn a marginal shot into a good one. His statement misses the point completely. He has no knowledge of the hunting and shooting skill of anyone on this forum....except possibly himself. I strive for perfect shot placement all the time. For the record, my son and I have taken twenty or so deer from CRP fields, and never lost one. As a matter of fact, we have seldom had to trail one more than a few yards. We work hard to take deer as cleanly as possible, but..... Nice buck deer in our neck of the woods don't stand broadside and wait for you to get the perfect angle. They are more likely to be hauling *** at the first sign a hunter has entered their bedroom of five to six foot brome. The only shot you're likely to get, is at a fast moving deer as he passes through an area of shorter grass. Try a severely quartering shot at mister big with a standard spire point from a .270 and you will likely blow off five pounds of round steak, have a long trail to follow, and may not find the deer at all. With a premium bullet, the same shot will more than likely result in a long wound channel that reaches the heart/lungs, putting the deer down for good in a short distance. 
As has been stated, I won't take the chance that not spending a couple extra bucks on ammo will ruin my once a year, or even once-in-a-lifetime hunt.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (Oct 2, 2007)

I strongly agree with Burly1....use the best ammo you can buy or load. Why spend all of the money on your other equipment and then skimp on your ammo....after all, it's the bullet that gives us the final result. Granted, most ammo these days are adequate but choice should depend on the rifle you're shooting. It doesn't take a premium bullet to blow through a whitetail with a 264 Win Mag or 7mm Rem Mag, but it might in a rifle with lower velocity such as 7mm-08, 260, etc. There have been more occasions than I can remember when one of my hunters lost an animal due to poor bullet construction. I want a bullet that will pass completely through and do plenty of damage while it's there. You can make a perfect shot on a big whitetail and if he's seen you or senses you and has his adrenalin up, there's a good chance that he's going to run a short distance even if he's already dead and doesn't know it yet. In the thick brush in South Texas, you had better have a good exit wound with a good blood trail if you want to be assured of finding this animal before the coyotes do.

When you spend $3,500 to $20,000 in South Texas for a Trophy Hunt or season lease, why sell yourself short a few dollars on ammo....it makes no sense to me. Good Luck and have a Great and Blessed Hunting Season!


----------

